# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Bio-Blending

## Davo

Dr. Frankenstein, meet 3D Printing:

----------


## Feign

I'm pretty sure Dr Frankenstein would be boggling at the possibilities.

----------


## Davo

Boggling!

----------

